# Denon AVR-5805 MkII



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I just upgraded from my Yamaha RX-Z9 to the Denon AVR-5805 MkII. I have it hooked up, but I have not been able ot put it through the test. First impression is that the Yamaha GUI is far superior, but the Denon is much more flexible to set-up. I'll report back on the sound differences.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't wait to hear what you think. The Z9 is one of my favorite receivers


----------

